# Sad



## DamienEngland (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello..... i am new to this forum and to be honest am very dissapointed. I asked for advice as a new dragon owner on both the newbie area and lizard area and am so sad that i did not get one response even though i had 40 views. What is the point of this forum if people are so egotistic that they cant be bothered to help someone out. The problem with this country is that everyone is out for themselves and there is no comradery. I have been a member of many different forums for different subjects and have never ever felt so unwelcome! Get a heart most of you, remember you were where i am at the moment, and instead of using the word IMPACTION when the word sand is whispered in the wind why dont you just give a bit of advice to a newbie!!!!! I think, as i am leaving this site i should say that you are all very good at giving advice and telling people to ignore vets(saying sand is bad even though they suggest it) yet when i ask for a smple bit of advice you all go quiet! get a life and care about someone else other than yourself and ur reptiles! Thanks for nothing!!!!!!!!!:censor:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

There are help sheets all over the forum.. and the search function works (and I used it earlier). 
Sorry you don't 'feel' welcomed.. but you have made 3 posts.. hardly getting 'involved' in the fabric of the forum. Hang around, get your bearings and use the search function.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

DamienEngland said:


> Hello..... i am new to this forum and to be honest am very dissapointed. I asked for advice as a new dragon owner on both the newbie area and lizard area and am so sad that i did not get one response even though i had 40 views. What is the point of this forum if people are so egotistic that they cant be bothered to help someone out. The problem with this country is that everyone is out for themselves and there is no comradery. I have been a member of many different forums for different subjects and have never ever felt so unwelcome! Get a heart most of you, remember you were where i am at the moment, and instead of using the word IMPACTION when the word sand is whispered in the wind why dont you just give a bit of advice to a newbie!!!!! I think, as i am leaving this site i should say that you are all very good at giving advice and telling people to ignore vets(saying sand is bad even though they suggest it) yet when i ask for a smple bit of advice you all go quiet! get a life and care about someone else other than yourself and ur reptiles! Thanks for nothing!!!!!!!!!:censor:


Wow.. Bit of anger coming out there.
1) Remember firstly that this is a forum, people don't have to answer every thread they read, and some just read out of interest. 
2) The same questions crop up again and again on here, so not everyone wants to repeat themselves all the time when a forum search could do the same job. 
3)All it takes sometimes is to just bump your thread up to the top again, and you'll usually get an answer then. 
4) There is a care sheet section that has links to good caresheets from outside the forum, and what some members have written themselves, look in there sometimes.
5) Not all vets know what they're doing.

There is absolutely no need to get have a hissy fit just because your thread doesn't get an answer in 30 seconds.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

DamienEngland said:


> Hello..... i am new to this forum and to be honest am very dissapointed. I asked for advice as a new dragon owner on both the newbie area and lizard area and am so sad that i did not get one response even though i had 40 views. What is the point of this forum if people are so egotistic that they cant be bothered to help someone out. The problem with this country is that everyone is out for themselves and there is no comradery. I have been a member of many different forums for different subjects and have never ever felt so unwelcome! Get a heart most of you, remember you were where i am at the moment, and instead of using the word IMPACTION when the word sand is whispered in the wind why dont you just give a bit of advice to a newbie!!!!! I think, as i am leaving this site i should say that you are all very good at giving advice and telling people to ignore vets(saying sand is bad even though they suggest it) yet when i ask for a smple bit of advice you all go quiet! *get a life and care about someone else other than yourself and ur reptiles! Thanks for nothing!!!!!!!!!*:censor:


 

tbh mate, i much would rather care for my reptile
whats the point in saying get a life and care about something else then our reps
seriously dont say care for something else then our reps!!!


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

tbh, you probably would've gotten a reply before you posted this... but I don't see many people going out of their way to help you now. It's a forum, people generally will reply, but as said before a lot of the questions asked by newbies are covered in care sheets and some questions can be found out with the search function. (Not saying this is you, haven't personally read either of your threads.)


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Bye then, enjoy these other super forums where everyone is super nice. May have to check them out myself one day but have a feeling they don't exist and even if they do guess what the members on them forums are probably members hear also.


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2009)

Your saying get a life, when the main reason people havent replied.. is most likely because they have a life.. 

As for the views on your topics.. it may be other newbies on the forum who are curious, or just people curious in general! Were not all experts on everything!


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 25, 2010)

RE: your other topic - If most sites don't tell the same info then most people here would be the same.

You would be best finding the two or three sites/care sheets which seem to have the best info and judge for yourself, though in my experience most are only slightly different. As long as your basking spot is right and not too high, the cool end at something reasonable then the rest of the "hot" end and the middle will even out perfectly.


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

There is no point in a post like this. Just because no-one replied to you doesn't mean were all being selfish and only caring about ourselves. I've put threads up and not got any replies for days at a time. And i have never had a hissy fit about it. Take a look through some of the threads, quite a few haven't got any replies, because people arn't always going to answer, do the work yourself and research, if it's opinions you want, be patient.


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

DamienEngland said:


> Hello..... i am new to this forum and to be honest am very dissapointed. I asked for advice as a new dragon owner on both the newbie area and lizard area and am so sad that i did not get one response even though i had 40 views. What is the point of this forum if people are so egotistic that they cant be bothered to help someone out. The problem with this country is that everyone is out for themselves and there is no comradery. I have been a member of many different forums for different subjects and have never ever felt so unwelcome! Get a heart most of you, remember you were where i am at the moment, and instead of using the word IMPACTION when the word sand is whispered in the wind why dont you just give a bit of advice to a newbie!!!!! I think, as i am leaving this site i should say that you are all very good at giving advice and telling people to ignore vets(saying sand is bad even though they suggest it) yet when i ask for a smple bit of advice you all go quiet! get a life and care about someone else other than yourself and ur reptiles! Thanks for nothing!!!!!!!!!:censor:


 
people are more then willing to help if you wait if you want here and now visit your reptile shop,google,vet. dont just start to mug people off doesent help or make people wanna help you more, further more its what your saying about sand vets do advise it but can cause impaction if ingested by your lizard, everyone on this site has there own ideas on how to keep there pets, its down to you as the owner to decide what is best look up caresheets ask of peoples experiance, good luck with your lizard


----------



## akachewy (May 19, 2010)

Ive got to say, ive got nothing but praise for the forum. Great advice and decent bunch of folk.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

akachewy said:


> Ive got to say, ive got nothing but praise for the forum. Great advice and decent bunch of folk.


same here : victory:


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

DamienEngland said:


> Hello..... i am new to this forum and to be honest am very dissapointed. I asked for advice as a new dragon owner on both the newbie area and lizard area and am so sad that i did not get one response even though i had 40 views. What is the point of this forum if people are so egotistic that they cant be bothered to help someone out. The problem with this country is that everyone is out for themselves and there is no comradery. I have been a member of many different forums for different subjects and have never ever felt so unwelcome! Get a heart most of you, remember you were where i am at the moment, and instead of using the word IMPACTION when the word sand is whispered in the wind why dont you just give a bit of advice to a newbie!!!!! I think, as i am leaving this site i should say that you are all very good at giving advice and telling people to ignore vets(saying sand is bad even though they suggest it) yet when i ask for a smple bit of advice you all go quiet! get a life and care about someone else other than yourself and ur reptiles! Thanks for nothing!!!!!!!!!:censor:


Have you considered for one moment that nobody made a comment because they read your post and didnt consider that there was anything bad to comment on or correct with advice, nothing major of any concern
If as your saying people get jumped on for simple things (thats the implication) then i'd have taken it as a compliment that you didnt.
That said your attitude has clearly been your downfall now, and i'm at a loss to understand why!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

pam b said:


> Have you considered for one moment that nobody made a comment because they read your post and didnt consider that there was anything bad to comment on or correct with advice, nothing major of any concern
> If as your saying people get jumped on for simple things (thats the implication) then i'd have taken it as a compliment that you didnt.
> That said your attitude has clearly been your downfall now, and i'm at a loss to understand why!


Amen to that


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

*Bites*

Clearly you was aiming for responses here and you've got them. As it's been said alot of us don't want to keep repeating ourselves and best bet before posting is to use the search function, if nothing comes up then obviously post and be patient.

Also 3 posts...perhaps you should stick around more and you'll realise there are ALOT of great members here with great advice and just generally decent folk.

Laaaaaaaaate


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Mujician said:


> Amen to that


Just noticed your siggy, is that you Ben, from years back on LF forums?
Or a different Ben?:blush:


----------



## pythonking2010 (Aug 15, 2010)

pam b said:


> Just noticed your siggy, is that you Ben, from years back on LF forums?
> Or a different Ben?:blush:


to be honest, i havent been on this forum long and with the help off everybody ive learnt so much about snakes and stuff that i didnt know before. so ina bit mate


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

pam b said:


> Just noticed your siggy, is that you Ben, from years back on LF forums?
> Or a different Ben?:blush:


Nope, not guilty!


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow... you took that no reply thing pretty seriously:gasp:


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Mujician said:


> Nope, not guilty!


:blush::2thumb:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

DamienEngland said:


> Hello..... i am new to this forum and to be honest am very dissapointed. I asked for advice as a new dragon owner on both the newbie area and lizard area and am so sad that i did not get one response even though i had 40 views. What is the point of this forum if people are so egotistic that they cant be bothered to help someone out. The problem with this country is that everyone is out for themselves and there is no comradery. I have been a member of many different forums for different subjects and have never ever felt so unwelcome! Get a heart most of you, remember you were where i am at the moment, and instead of using the word IMPACTION when the word sand is whispered in the wind why dont you just give a bit of advice to a newbie!!!!! I think, as i am leaving this site i should say that you are all very good at giving advice and telling people to ignore vets(saying sand is bad even though they suggest it) yet when i ask for a smple bit of advice you all go quiet! get a life and care about someone else other than yourself and ur reptiles! Thanks for nothing!!!!!!!!!:censor:


To be fair you got replies to both posts with good info... what is your probelm really? apart from it wasn't quick enough?
Some of us have lives and dont spend every waking minute wiping newbie's ass's on the forums


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

maddragon29 said:


> To be fair you got replies to both posts with good info... what is your probelm really? apart from it wasn't quick enough?
> Some of us have lives and dont spend every waking minute *wiping newbie's ass's* on the forums


:lol2:


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

i am quite new here myself and have had nothing but good advice and help, and i have not even looked at the care sheets yet and already got my reps of to a good start.

so praise to RFUK and all its users


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

callumcook said:


> :lol2:


Well lets be honest, i have 50 animals in my house. All of which i've researched myself. Does he really think i'm going to spend my precious time answering a question thats been asked a million times?

Edit: That came out wrong. I do help newbies, if they need it and i see it. I dont spend hours searching for posts of someone needing help. If he'd pushed his question enough someone would have picked it up. But the forum is full of people like myself, that will answer a question if they see it, but dont go looking for threads that are days old just to answer them!


----------



## pandamonium (Sep 25, 2009)

ptsmith said:


> i am quite new here myself and have had nothing but good advice and help, and i have not even looked at the care sheets yet and already got my reps of to a good start.
> 
> so praise to RFUK and all its users


: victory:

Some of us try and be useful, but honestly most questions have already been answered in another threat or care sheet, or even on google! We each have animals we know about more than others, in my case pits and boscs lol 

but honestly throwing a tantrum? that's not going to get the OP far around here:whip:


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

as said above,just looked at your threads all 2 of them and you did get replies..
i dont always get replies from all of my threads but dont slag people off for it. people have lives yes they do. people dont sit on here all day long. some of us even have jobs to go to. i must admit i dont reply as often as i used to. i do get abit bored and thrustrated when replying to a newbe with an answer that is on here if you just look. i aslo dont reply sometimes because people on here think they know everything and i cant be asked to argue. people all have different opinions and had different experiences with different things. this is a forum so if you are to stay then i suggest that you get used to it. thats just the way it is.however if i see a thread that hasnt had a reply and i know the answer i would indeed reply.


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

maddragon29 said:


> Well lets be honest, i have 50 animals in my house. All of which i've researched myself. Does he really think i'm going to spend my precious time answering a question thats been asked a million times?
> 
> Edit: That came out wrong. I do help newbies, if they need it and i see it. I dont spend hours searching for posts of someone needing help. If he'd pushed his question enough someone would have picked it up. But the forum is full of people like myself, that will answer a question if they see it, *but dont go looking for threads that are days old just to answer them!*


Thats quite true, if they care alot about there question being answered they would try bumping it up. Also there are some members who advertise their help in their sigs, so should PM some as well, so many options.


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

well i have just for the first time looked at some of the care sheets and there is plenty of info on there for newbies including myslef...

although, to go back to the OP of this thread, sometimes it is nicer to hear it from a member on the forum rather than something that has been writen down


----------



## pandamonium (Sep 25, 2009)

ptsmith said:


> well i have just for the first time looked at some of the care sheets and there is plenty of info on there for newbies including myslef...
> 
> although, to go back to the OP of this thread, sometimes it is nicer to hear it from a member on the forum rather than something that has been writen down


I've used the care sheets on here, the treatment sheets WLW has posted all sorts I have no shame in saying I don't know everything but knowing how to look for help rather than demanding attention goes along way


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

pandamonium said:


> I've used the care sheets on here, the treatment sheets WLW has posted all sorts I have no shame in saying I don't know everything but knowing how to look for help rather than demanding attention goes along way


true true


----------



## Frankmiller123 (Jul 25, 2010)

Exclusive Dragons - Bearded Dragon Care Information Library!
Theres all you need to know. You need to calm down also.


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

DamienEngland said:


> Hello..... i am new to this forum and to be honest am very dissapointed. I asked for advice as a new dragon owner on both the newbie area and lizard area and am so sad that i did not get one response even though i had 40 views. What is the point of this forum if people are so egotistic that they cant be bothered to help someone out. The problem with this country is that everyone is out for themselves and there is no comradery. I have been a member of many different forums for different subjects and have never ever felt so unwelcome! Get a heart most of you, remember you were where i am at the moment, and instead of using the word IMPACTION when the word sand is whispered in the wind why dont you just give a bit of advice to a newbie!!!!! I think, as i am leaving this site i should say that you are all very good at giving advice and telling people to ignore vets(saying sand is bad even though they suggest it) yet when i ask for a smple bit of advice you all go quiet! get a life and care about someone else other than yourself and ur reptiles! Thanks for nothing!!!!!!!!!:censor:


Damien, 

A little annoyed by your post- to be honest everyone on here helps each other, at the end of the day this site is free people take their time to give advice FOR FREE, we expect nothing but a thank you- or not even that just another post in a few days time saying their beardie is fine, or that when i look on a thread, they have repeated the advice previously given. 

Ive never seen on here one person telling you to ignore the advice of a reptile vet, instead maybe to reconsider what a vet has said that isnt specialist, they see dogs and cats day to day and cannot understand all species inside out. If a vet recommends you to use sand for a babie or juvi then they are wrong- why dont you consider why people say that? maybe because they have made the mistake, seen a beardie where the owner has made the mistake, or researching BEFORE buying their beardie and listened to the wealth of experience given in forums like this. 

You say the people of this site don't help, when theres numberous 'stickys' to give advice to the questions you are asking- do you not think that maybe you could take a look? or maybe the people that have been on here day in day out answering questions get sick of repeating themselves when the information is staring you in the face?! 

Im fuming that you can say people dont help, tell me one post that doesnt have an answer? on beardies in fact? because I know that many of us go through on our lunch breaks or after work to help people like you out FOR FREE. 

Pull your head out of your arse and stop being so aggressive- you asked for advice we will answer you- there are many caresheets etc giving you the information you ask for even if someone cant jump to you straight away. 

As for you saying we need to care about something other than opurselves and our reptiles, well why are we handing out advice? so jumped up people like you dont make mistakes we've seen before. 

By the way i answered your question- the one you posted AFTER this rant- so maybe you should apprecuate it rather than ranting- maybe you are in fact the one thinking of only yourself


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

DamienEngland said:


> Hello..... i am new to this forum and to be honest am very dissapointed. I asked for advice as a new dragon owner on both the newbie area and lizard area and am so sad that i did not get one response even though i had 40 views. What is the point of this forum if people are so egotistic that they cant be bothered to help someone out. The problem with this country is that everyone is out for themselves and there is no comradery. I have been a member of many different forums for different subjects and have never ever felt so unwelcome! Get a heart most of you, remember you were where i am at the moment, and instead of using the word IMPACTION when the word sand is whispered in the wind why dont you just give a bit of advice to a newbie!!!!! I think, as i am leaving this site i should say that you are all very good at giving advice and telling people to ignore vets(saying sand is bad even though they suggest it) yet when i ask for a smple bit of advice you all go quiet! get a life and care about someone else other than yourself and ur reptiles! Thanks for nothing!!!!!!!!!:censor:


 
Bye then : victory:

Attitude like that is not needed here anyway, good luck with your Dragons :2thumb:


----------



## DamienEngland (Oct 6, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for that.....lol. Yea suppose ur all right but tbh if 'newbie bashing' wasnt an issue why are there 4 induividual posts about it off 4 ppl? thanks anyway you can stop replying now unitl i find how to leave this good for nothing shite site......


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

DamienEngland said:


> Thanks for that.....lol. Yea suppose ur all right but tbh if 'newbie bashing' wasnt an issue why are there 4 induividual posts about it off 4 ppl? thanks anyway you can stop replying now unitl i find how to leave this good for nothing shite site......


Dont trip over your dummy on the way out then.


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

DamienEngland said:


> Thanks for that.....lol. Yea suppose ur all right but tbh if 'newbie bashing' wasnt an issue why are there 4 induividual posts about it off 4 ppl? thanks anyway you can stop replying now unitl i find how to leave this good for nothing shite site......


You log out and just don't log back on .... Simples :2thumb:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

DamienEngland said:


> Thanks for that.....lol. Yea suppose ur all right but tbh if 'newbie bashing' wasnt an issue why are there 4 induividual posts about it off 4 ppl? thanks anyway you can stop replying now unitl i find how to leave this good for nothing shite site......


There's a button with 'Log Out' at the top right hand corner : victory:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

becky89 said:


> There's a button with 'Log Out' at the top right hand corner : victory:


THIS ^^^

Just log out and stay logged out. Or pm a mod and ask them to ban your IP from site.
From a personal point of view, when i joined this site i didn't have a clue. I joined and was helped immensely and have learnt a large chunk of what i know from the members here. This is the first place i turn if i have a problem and i know i will get help.
Did you stop to think that the 40 views may have been newbies like yourself looking for the same answer and using your thread rather than making thier own?? I know that i read a lot of threads to gain information, not just ones that i can give advice in, although i will give advice wherever i can.


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

what an idiot... and if he's gna leave why bother logging back on just to reply.. attention seeking 12 year old imo

ive only good things to say about the people and help on these forums and considering this site has 47474 members that seem to be fine.. 1 less aint gna be noticed. In fact the only downside to you leaving is you'l make the 47474 look wierd by making it 47473....


----------



## MViper (Mar 25, 2009)

Did you wet your pant's also?


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

If you need our help- like you did for temps we will be happy to help- you went about it the wrong way. 
if you want to leave the site thats up to you- I would first consider that there is a huge amount of knowledge on here and you might need help one day. 

People will try to help- with regard to views:replys, i often look at posts and see the answer has been given, not point in repeating it. 

If you want to leave im sure, you can just unsubscribe to these threads and you wont have to get emails. 

You wrote your post to get a response and now you have one you can leave. I mean honestly you are completely out of order- maybe posts are sometimes a little harsh but man up and deal with it- all the members care about animals hence giving advice. 

You know 4 people have posted about members being harsh to newbies- how many people replied to your one post defending the site? maybe you should think of that?- and plus im sure you could create another name if you ever need help, because you will..... and guess what one of us will help you 

You cant justify yourself because you aren't right. 
Im still waiting for answers to a few questions in my previous post- I understand how rude you think it is when members dont reply so id hate to say pot.. kettle


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

I think he meant by leaving, for his membership to be deleted...matter for the admin that is but clearly you can just delete your credentials and just never look back. It's most definitely his lost and not ours.


----------

